# هل الاقتراحات لها قيمة بدون تنفيذها



## Coptic Adel (31 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة

في البداية انا لاحظت ان فيه اقتراحات كتيرة جدا واغلبها اترفض

واسبابها غير واضحة :t9:

وانا بتمني اشوف منتدي الكنيسة بشكل خاص غير اي منتدي تاني

وعلشان كده انا عندي اقتراحات بقالي كتير عايز اقولها

 وخايف تترفض من قبل مايتعملها دراسة :hlp:

وهي خاصة بتطوير المنتدي بشكل أفضل

فأنا هاستني منكم الرد علي سؤال 

هل قسم الاقتراحات له قيمة بدون تنفيذ الاقتراحات ؟

وبعدين أعرض اقتراحاتي للتطوير 

:download:​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*مين قالك ان الاقتراحات مبيتعملهاش دراسه
لو عندك اقتراح بتنفيذ عملى يقنع روك اوك معندكش يبقى اصبر 
كل شئ وله اوان 
قول الا عاوز تقوله يا صليب وكلنا سامعينك​*


----------



## MATTEW (1 فبراير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *مين قالك ان الاقتراحات مبيتعملهاش دراسه​*
> *لو عندك اقتراح بتنفيذ عملى يقنع روك اوك معندكش يبقى اصبر *
> *كل شئ وله اوان *
> 
> *قول الا عاوز تقوله يا صليب وكلنا سامعينك*​


 
صليب قصده انه شايف ان في اقتراحات كتير موجوده ممكن تتنفز بس مفيش حاجه بتحصل ​


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الحبيب
نحن نقرأ كل الاقتراحات و ندرس مدى قدرة تنفيذها و تأثيرها على المنتدى

فنحن نطمح لتطوير المنتدى, لكننا اعرف ما هي الاقتراحات التي تطوره و التي تضر به, لذلك نحن نطبق ما يفيد المنتدى و المستخدمين.. لا يوجد اي شك في ذلك, فنحن نحب المنتدى و نريد التطور له..


----------



## Coptic Adel (1 فبراير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *مين قالك ان الاقتراحات مبيتعملهاش دراسه​*
> *لو عندك اقتراح بتنفيذ عملى يقنع روك اوك معندكش يبقى اصبر *
> *كل شئ وله اوان *
> 
> *قول الا عاوز تقوله يا صليب وكلنا سامعينك*​


​ 
انا شايف تسرع في الرد عليها

 مما لا يقنع صاحب الاقتراح بأن اقتراحه تمت دراسته :hlp:

وعموما احنا هدفنا الرئيسي رقي منتدانا اللي كلنا بنحبه

والا مكناش فكرنا في اقتراحات للتطوير

اشكرك كيريا للمرور​


----------



## Coptic Adel (1 فبراير 2009)

mr_fady قال:


> صليب قصده انه شايف ان في اقتراحات كتير موجوده ممكن تتنفز بس مفيش حاجه بتحصل ​


​ 

شكرا يا فادي لتوضيح الأمر اكثر​


----------



## Coptic Adel (1 فبراير 2009)

my rock قال:


> الاخ الحبيب
> نحن نقرأ كل الاقتراحات و ندرس مدى قدرة تنفيذها و تأثيرها على المنتدى
> 
> فنحن نطمح لتطوير المنتدى, لكننا اعرف ما هي الاقتراحات التي تطوره و التي تضر به, لذلك نحن نطبق ما يفيد المنتدى و المستخدمين.. لا يوجد اي شك في ذلك, فنحن نحب المنتدى و نريد التطور له..


 
أخي ماي روك

انا لم اقترح شيئا الا ما اراه مفيد للمنتدي من وجه نظري

وقد يكون تطبيق بعض الاقتراحات ضار بنواحي معينة

وكما قلت انت ... نحن نحب المنتدي ونريد التطور له ورقيه

لكي يبقي منارة ليضئ لمن في حاجة للخلاص

وسأقترح اقتراح صغير لبداية التطوير

 وانتظر اراء اخوتي لابداء اقتراحاتهم التي قد نستفيد منها

اشكرك لتوضيحك الأمر ولمجهودك المبذول دائما

 من أجل التبشير بأسم الرب يسوع

ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*انا معرفتش لحد الان ايه هو الاقتراح ممكن تقولة ​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 فبراير 2009)

اول اقتراح بطرحه هو ان يكون فيه دردشة للمنتدي

مش معقولة يكون فيه منتدي بحجم منتدي الكنيسة ومالوش شات

بس قبل التفكير في الموضوع لازم يكون فيه رقابة قوية عليه من مشرفينه

والا ستكون فكرة تواجد الشات هي فكرة سيئة​


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 فبراير 2009)

والاقتراح التاني هو تغيير قالب البوست بت ليجاسي ليكون هناك حقول جديدة في معلومات العضو وان تمت الموافقة عليه سأشارك بقالب بوست ليجاسي خاص لمنتدي الكنيسة وسأعرضه بالصور وطريقة تركيبه ​


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 فبراير 2009)

*اعتقد اني لازم اعمل موضوع منفرد بالاقتراحات*

* لكي تتم مشاهدته   :t9: *​


----------

